# Window Treatment



## Kwala3871 (Oct 26, 2008)

Has anyone any experience of using a window/glass treatment that makes the water run off the surface without beading? Am not sure what they are exactly called, but I've seen them advertised and wanted to know if they are any good?

I ask, as coming from a Golf (with a rear wiper), I am frustrated at the water sitting on the rear window and having to wait for the rear heating element to give me some visibility? Although I have found a quick blast and some speed does the trick, but this isn't always a good idea in rush hour traffic !!!

If anyone has used them, any particular brands that are better than others?

Cheers

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

just put some halford own brand stuff on this weekend, two coats seems to do the trick although only dont back window for now, other half happy with it and the back window looks silver from behind!!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I've tried 'em in the past, but find the rear window real difficult to keep clear for some odd reason - aerodynamics maybe ?...I dunno.

What wax do you use for the car ?.....I use swissvax onyx on my windows now instead (not windscreen !!)


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Could be wrong but..............................

I believe the side windows on the TT are already treated, seem to recall reading something about aircraft canopy materials in some blurb along time ago, anyway it beads on the sides even without the rain-x.

I use "Rain-X" (well I'm at work and I think thats what its called) its in a little yellow bottle, apply to clean dry screen (only use a v.small amount otherwise it smears) then buff off with micro fibre cloth and a bit of breath. I found what made the bigest difference was to clay bar the windows first tho.

There was a better one (Australian Brand????) in a squeezy tube and a pink cap but think they have stopped making this now or the company was brought out by JML.

Stu.

Edit - found this the old one was rain wizzard!
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=60224&hilit=rainx

Edit 2 - Just found Rain Wizard on e-bay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RAIN-WIZARD-R...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

See rain wizard post :wink:


----------



## Kwala3871 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.
Searched through previous posts and found a good tip on Rain Wizard. Searched on eBay and got the last bottle on BIN !!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

